# Day 5 of 3DT, anyone want to join me?



## comicmom

It's day 5 for me and am experiencing major nausea as I am typing this. I can't tell if it's the antibiotics I took or the Endometrin that's causing it. Man, I feel like throwing up. Anyone else experiencing this?

I knew this 2ww wouldn't be easy. I'm already googling to see if it's possible to implant this week even though the prego test won't be till next week. Arrggh! It's my first ivf cycle btw. Does it get easier with each cycle? :wacko:


----------



## sunshine314

Hi comicmom - I am 5dp3dt today :) I haven't been having any nausea (well, I want to so sometimes I think I imagine it). Other then that, haven't had any symptoms. I have no clue if an IVF cycle is the same (symptom wise) as a regular cycle. 

When will you be testing?


----------



## ttcfurrever

I'll join. I'm 4dp3dt and have no symptoms to report so far. I am wishing for some nausea right now :haha:. It sounds promising that you have that Comicmom!


----------



## comicmom

Welcome ladies! I will be testing next week Wed so I am exactly one week away, However, being the neurotic Googler that I am and probably all of you are (hehe), I learned that implantation could begin today. I am so excited with anticipation. I have no symptoms today (day 7) which leads me to believe that the nausea was indeed caused by the antibiotics since I am still taking the progesterone but stopped the antibiotics yesterday. I can't wait to reassess my body tomorrow. Hoping for burning boobies. I think that would be a dead giveaway.


----------



## comicmom

Also, are you ladies still bloated? I thought that once my ovaries settled down from the stimulation that the bloating would go away too, but I still have this awful pooch. Not uncomfortable, but just not my normal size. 

Wish you both lots of luck. I hope we have symptoms today. :haha:


----------



## sunshine314

Yes, I am still really bloated. I feel like it is never going to go away! Other then that, still no symptoms. 

I seriously overanalyze every twitch, cramp, headache, and little feeling thinking it may be something. Then I wonder if those little things are just there all along and I just don't notice them on a day to day basis. I hate the waiting game...but I am SO scared that this won't work...so this has been the least anxious I have ever been to take a test. As long as I don't test, I am still PUPO :)


----------



## comicmom

Hang in there, sunshine314. I compulsively tested almost every cycle for over 2 years. I eventually fell to just peeing on ovulation tests knowing that they weren't really accurate, but it would take the edge off and they cost way less per test. Since I was recently, officially diagnosed with a diminished ovarian reserve, I haven't taken a single test. I'm not feeling much temptation. Maybe it's the years of disappointment. On the other hand, the hyper-sensitivity to any little symptom is still there, just stifled better on the outside I guess. :haha:

This is my first ivf and it is pretty horrible to think that it might not work. First of all, the expense! Then thoughts of the possibility that my fertility is so far gone that even ivf isn't even a reality. But I try to focus on positive things like looking at pictures of cute babies and using baby shampoo (it smells so niiice). It keeps my mind off the negativity and makes me feel like I'm really about to have one. 

It sure is nice to be able to share all this with you ladies. I hope this is as therapeutic for you as it is for me. None of my friends know so it's nice to let it out on this forum.

When do you test, sunshine314?


----------



## sunshine314

Thanks Comic. Ya I told DH last night that I have gone through so many cycles with BFN's I don't know if I will know what to do if I see a BFP. I think I will be in complete shock. I know one things for sure...when I do (hopefully) get that BFP, I am going to hit the ground and just thank God. 

As far as when I am going to test, my OTD isn't until next Wednesday but I may test Sunday or Monday (Sunday would be 9dp3dt). I guess if it is a BFN I would rather know Sunday then find out at work on Wednesday. 

I have just been praying praying praying for that BFP. I hope this is a lucky cycle for both of us.


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Good luck ladies! Prayers for you both :)


----------



## comicmom

My doctor's office just called an told me that none of the remaining embies made it for freezing. I was expecting that given their poor quality, but it still stings. Sigh.


----------



## annie25

hi im in a similar boat too im 6dpt 3dt today and feeling nothing but the odd little twinge. 

this is my second cycle my previous was a positive but i had a missed misscarage at nearly 14 weeks. last time i looked back at my journl from last time and i didnt have much going on then either but at 7dpt in the evening i had alot of pain i think that was the implantation. the worry is if that doesnt happen this time im gonna assume im out :(


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi Annie, I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs:.

Comicmom-I thought my bloating was gone, I didn't really have any yesterday during the workday. However, by the time I got in my car to go home I had to unbutton my jeans :haha:. Today the bloating started right after I got to work.

Sunshine- I hear ya on the symptom thing. I had some mild cramps and twinges yesterday but I think it may be caused by the progesterone so I'm trying not to look too much into it. 

Funny thing though, I had to "use the facilities" this morning and I was scared to strain to hard for fear of derailing implantation :rofl:


----------



## sunshine314

sorry you didn't have an frosties comic :( Hopefully the ones you had transferred are nuzzling on in :)

Annie - sorry about your miscarriage...14 weeks. That is so late :( That must have been so heartbreaking. Fingers Crossed this cycle works for you!

ttcfurrever - I feel you on the bathroom thing! I had the same thought two days ago haha. We are a bit ridiculous I think :) 

Here are my "symptoms" thus far (warning, some may be tmi):
- On Tuesday night I woke up in the middle of the night with a stabbing pain in my lower abdomen...it literally lasted maybe 10 seconds and then nothing. I didn't think anything of it as I thought implantation cramps last longer than just 10 seconds...after googling last night I started to get my hopes up that it may be good. Do you girls think it could be that? Or am I just getting my hopes up? 
- I have a little bit of a stuffy nose as of starting yesterday. Again, it really only came on in the morning and then reappeared at night. 
- The bumps around my nipples were huge this morning. But now they are back to normal.

No sore bb's or and the twinges are gone.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Sunshine- your symptoms sound promising, especially the pain on Tuesday. Who knows how long you were having it before it was strong enough to wake you up :thumbup:. LOL, I'm glad I'm not the only one afraid to use the bathroom :rofl:. I hear you about thanking God, because I know this could only be possible for me through his divine will.

Well, yesterday those cramps and twinges were barely there. So much so that I often had to be completely still to tell that it was happening and not in my head. Today though I definitely had cramping and twinges going on. I had one sharp pain at work that caused me to catch my breath, and then this evening a really weird sensation just above my pubic bone. I'm sure if I looked back at other cycles I've had weird twinges here and there though. I think the 2ww just makes me hypersensitive to my body :shrug:


----------



## sunshine314

I'm with you ttcfurrever...hard to tell what is different this cycle from any of my previous BFN cycles. I know I had "symptoms" during those cycles as well. 

And yes, I have been praying a lot and just trying hard to remember that no matter what I do, it is all in God's hands.


----------



## Delly

Hi ladies I have been stalking you for a bit. I am currently the same as sunshine in the TWW. This is my second try and had two embies transferred. I have had no symptoms other than flatuating tempretures hot one minute and normal the next. I have also feel like I have wet myself sometime ( sorry tmi) not sure why is this normal. Last time my AF came 6 days after transfer. I am not symptom checking this time as I can get carried away. Anyway hope you don't mind me dropping by x


----------



## comicmom

ttcfurrever, I am LMAO about your toilet comment. I totally have the same fears. It's never come out very easy for me in the morning and now there is this added anxiety about straining too hard and messing up the implantation process. I'm sure it's ridiculous, but it's just one of the hundred silly little things you worry about when ttc or preggers.

annie25, so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I can't imagine how that felt after having gone through the whole infertility/ivf process and lose the pregnancy. May I ask what the cause was? Feel free to just ignore my question if it's too much to talk about.

Today is 8 days post my 3 day transfer and I have no symptoms whatsoever. I am doing everything I can to not feel discouraged, but it's so hard especially when I know this is around the time implantation is supposed to be happening if at all! I hope you ladies are keeping better hold of your sanity than I am.


----------



## comicmom

I thought this link was interesting for all those neurotic moms-in-waiting out there today:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=8


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hey ladies, I'm still hanging in there. Dh and I keep talking and making plans as if we already know this has worked (positive thoughts!). I still have some AF type mild cramping and some odd twinges here and there going on. 

Delly- your comment has me wondering...can AF come even before the OTD? I hadn't even thought of that possibility at all.

Okay, have a great day Comicmom, Sunshine, Delly, and Annie!!


----------



## sunshine314

Delly - Thanks for dropping by and welcome!! Great we are at the same day...were you a 5 day transfer or 3 day (ie are you 7dp3dt or 5dp5dt?). Lots of baby dust to you!

Comic - I feel ya...any "symptoms" I had the past few days have completely gone away. Trying not to feel discouraged and keep my attitude upbeat and hopeful. 

When are all you ladies going to test?

Also, random question but are you ladies on progesterone? I think that is what might have been causing any "symptoms" I had before.


----------



## Delly

sunshine314 said:


> Delly - Thanks for dropping by and welcome!! Great we are at the same day...were you a 5 day transfer or 3 day (ie are you 7dp3dt or 5dp5dt?). Lots of baby dust to you!
> 
> Comic - I feel ya...any "symptoms" I had the past few days have completely gone away. Trying not to feel discouraged and keep my attitude upbeat and hopeful.
> 
> When are all you ladies going to test?
> 
> Also, random question but are you ladies on progesterone? I think that is what might have been causing any "symptoms" I had before.


Hi Sunshine a 3 day just transfer it was exactly this time last week 11.30 am


----------



## Delly

ttcfurrever said:


> Hey ladies, I'm still hanging in there. Dh and I keep talking and making plans as if we already know this has worked (positive thoughts!). I still have some AF type mild cramping and some odd twinges here and there going on.
> 
> Delly- your comment has me wondering...can AF come even before the OTD? I hadn't even thought of that possibility at all.
> 
> Okay, have a great day Comicmom, Sunshine, Delly, and Annie!!

Hi Yes my AF came 6 days after my transfer last time exactly when it was suppose too, I didnt even get to the test date. My AF is due on sunday the same as before with a week to go to OTD so hoping it doesnt come this time.

x


----------



## ttcfurrever

Sunshine- I'm on progesterone suppositories which I'm sure is giving me the sore boobs and vivid dreams. 

Delly- you are past the point that AF came last time, that is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## comicmom

Yes, I definitely think the progesterone psyches people out with symptoms which is what causes pregnancy symptoms to a certain extent. I am taking the inserts so I guess that means I won't get my period until I stop taking them or if I am pregnant and producing my own? Does anyone know if this is true?

So it's 9 days post retrieval for me today and again, no symptoms. What about you ladies?


----------



## ttcfurrever

Comicmom- I had some mild cramping earlier today, and fatigue around 2pm (took a nap), but that can all be side effects of the progesterone. Oh, one other thing I've had EWCM for the past 3 days. I'm wondering if its because of the estrogen patches, is anyone else on those?


----------



## sunshine314

Nope. nothing for me to speak of. I am 7dp3dt today. 

I have had pains all day in my left rib cage (like runners cramps, except I haven't been active at all)...that is not a symptom of pregnancy so I started drinking even more water since it may mean I am dehydrated. Beginning to think I am out...


----------



## annie25

hi guys thanks for the welcome,

comicmum we wont ever know why i suffered the missed misscariage as they think i lost at 8 weeks but it was only discovered at 13.5 week scan. they think chromosonal tho.

i have had a few little niggles here and there but the thing that took me by surprise was yesterday at 6days post 3 day transfer i felt like af was coming and had a gush type feeling so went to the loo and when i wiped there was a pinky peach streak and nothing else after so weird! today im just really tired and thats it!


----------



## comicmom

Ok ladies, I finally got my dose of AF-like cramps while I was driving home today, which lasted less than a minute. It was strong enough where I know it wasn't a phantom pain, but not intense enough where I was in a lot of pain. How long did all of your cramps last? And did they ever return after the first episode? I've only had the one so far.

Annie25, I wouldn't lose hope because the time when you got the cramp and bleeding coincides with when implantation could have been happening. Please, let these cramps mean we are all preggers!

If one of us get a BFP at the end of all this, are we banned from posting that info on this forum? I'd love to hear about all and any BFPs but I know they are a little sensitive about those postings on this site.


----------



## comicmom

Ok, another "symtopm." Less than 3 hours after eating a substantial breakfast out, I am ravenously hungry. Any of you ladies feeling this too?


----------



## annie25

not that comicmum but i have had a sicky heartburney feeling for 8 hours xxxx now


----------



## comicmom

Could it be that you're just hungry? Maybe eating something will make you feel better. i have my fingers crossed that these are preggo symptoms! Test day feels so close and yet so far away...


----------



## annie25

ive eaten three times in those 8 hours nothing helps xxx


----------



## sunshine314

Good morning ladies. I am 9dp3dt...I was gonna test this morning but chickened out.

Any symptoms I had have all gone away. No cramps, no sore bbs, no nothing. I feel completely and utterly normal. Thinking I am out but trying to keep my hopes alive. 

OTD at the doctors is Wednesday...not sure if I want to wait till then to find otu from the doctors office or test beforehand.


----------



## comicmom

Same here, sunshine. I feel absolutely nothing other than the weird hunger and I also test on Wed. I hope with all my heart that I am not out, but I am getting this sinking feeling...

Let's try not to lose hope yet. I was thinking about testing this weekend also, but am sitting on my hands trying not to do anything rash. 

Well, one good thing that willl come out of a negative result will be that I will do away with these disgusting progsterone suppositories. After weeks of wearing an uncomfortable pad to absorb all the repulsive gook it produces all day, I have developed a sore/pimple on my labia that is growing bigger by the day. Sorry if that was TMI but was wondering if you ladies have ever experienced that before. I tried googling it and it looks like a lot of people pop it, but mine is way too painful too the touch to do that. Any advice?


----------



## ttcfurrever

Sunshine- all of my symptoms have gone too. The only ones remaining are the side effects of the progesterone. 

Comicmom - the prometrium is killing me too. I don't know anything about the pimple but as each day goes by I feel more and more like I'm going to get a yeast infection. I'm not itchy but the discharge is freaking me out. 

I'm trying to remain as optimistic as possible, but as each day passes I know the testing date is going to come and it will be either yes or no....and that scares the heck out of me.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Oh I forgot to mention, yesterday I had a really weird pain in my groin on the left side that lasted a couple of hours :shrug:.


----------



## annie25

i feel the same guys i guess were all just having a scared witless day! xxxx


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hey everyone, how are you today? Has anyone caved and tested :haha:?

I'm feeling the same as yesterday....all the progesterone side effects are taunting me as usual. Last night I was sweating in my sleep, and I'm hoping maybe that's my own progesterone kicking in? I don't know, LOL. At this point I'm looking for any kind of sign outside of the stupid progesterone that would point to pregnancy. I'm still praying every day that this is our month. I hope it is for you ladies as well.

Oh, today I'm starting yogurt to try and head off a yeast infection from the progesterone, we'll see if that works.


----------



## Delly

Hi ladies,

We i am out as my AF started today I didnt even get to test on wednesday. This is what happen last time even the extra progesterone didnt help. :-( :-( xx


----------



## annie25

ttcfurrever u little stirer he he!

i caved this morning at 13dpo and got a bfp im remaining a little unconvinced that its correct but i guess time will tell xxx

delly im so sorry af got you and so soon that must be awful for you. big hugs thinking of you xxx


----------



## ttcfurrever

Delly- I am so sorry hon :hugs:. I don't know what else to say, we're here if you need us.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Annie! Congrats again, I'm so happy for you!! Lots of sticky vibes your way.


----------



## sunshine314

Delly I am so sorry the witch got you. It just plain sucks and I don't get why it doesn't work when everything seems to be lined up. Sending hugst your way!

Annie - You got a BFP!!????? That is so awesome!! CONGRATS!! OUr first BFP!! 

ttcfurrever - I think any symptoms now are good as I am on progesterone too and am not having any side effects. When are you going to test?

AFM - I am also 13 dpo today but still didn't test this morning. I am definitely going to test tomrorow morning though and just get this waiting over with. I am feeling completely and utterly out as I still am not having any cramps/twinges or sore bb's or anything really. I am still praying every day that this is our month....maybe I am a lucky one and don't get any symptoms :)


----------



## comicmom

Sorry to hear that Delly. I totally empathize with your disappointment. Lots of baby dust your way for the next cycle.

Congratulations Annie!!! It's highly unlikely that it is a false positive so enjoy! I guess that heartburn really was the indicator. ;)

As for myself, I am still having no symptoms, so I am feeling like I am out at this point. Even the bloating I initially had faded away a couple of days ago.


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Wishing you all the best


----------



## ttcfurrever

This morning I woke up and put in my prometrium with my preseed applicator like always and there was pink blood on it when I took it out. I had already went to the bathroom an hour earlier so I didn't have FMU, but I tested anyway with a frer.....BFN. I started bawling uncontrollably after that for a good hour. I cried when I went back to the bathroom and saw more spotting, I cried in the car on my way to work, I cried in the parking lot, and when I went back home at 10 am to get my estrogen patches. I've prayed and prayed all day for God to bless us with this. I feel that I am pregnant right now, so I'm going to keep believing that until God shows me differently. The spotting has stopped, and I haven't had any cramping.


----------



## sunshine314

ttcfurrever said:


> This morning I woke up and put in my prometrium with my preseed applicator like always and there was pink blood on it when I took it out. I had already went to the bathroom an hour earlier so I didn't have FMU, but I tested anyway with a frer.....BFN. I started bawling uncontrollably after that for a good hour. I cried when I went back to the bathroom and saw more spotting, I cried in the car on my way to work, I cried in the parking lot, and when I went back home at 10 am to get my estrogen patches. I've prayed and prayed all day for God to bless us with this. I feel that I am pregnant right now, so I'm going to keep believing that until God shows me differently. The spotting has stopped, and I haven't had any cramping.

TTCfurrever - I am so so so sorry hun. It is good to cry and get it all out. But like you said, if you feel you are pregnant and the spotting has stopped, don't give up...just keep praying. DOn't know if you saw on the other thread but Jamer didn't get a BFP until really late...I think 14 or 15dpo and when she did it was really faint but it was there! Some people just don't show till later.


----------



## sunshine314

AFM - I finally built up the nerve to test this morning and BFP!!! :happydance: The second line was absolutely beautiful! If I knew how to upload a picture on here I would show yall :)

I am over the moon right now and just can't thank God enough. I have been waiting for this day for so long and all my prayers were finally answered. Now I just have to continue those prayers for healthy little one(s) in there. 

I am now 14dpo (11dp3dt) and still no sore bbs or any type of cramps/twinges or ANY signs really at all but yesterday afternoon and last night I kept burping (small little baby burps) every 10 minutes or so. I never have that so it started to make me feel a little more optimistic.


----------



## comicmom

Congratulations, sunshine! I'm so happy for you! You just gave me hope that maybe I'm still in the game even though I have no symptoms. Could you tell us whether you had spotting at all before you got the BFP? That would give ttcfurrever and me a lot of hope as I also had very slight spotting last night.

Hang in there ttcfurrever. It's not over until the doctor tells you it is.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Congratulations Sunshine!!! Somehow I knew you would get a BFP. Comicmom I think your BFP is soon to follow hun!!!

Thanks for the words of encouragement from both of you, I'm hanging in. The spotting has started again.


----------



## annie25

tttcfurrever im so so sorry that you are going through this hun! i do hope that this is good spotting and that your bfp will come soon how many dpo are you?

xxxx


----------



## sunshine314

Hey girls, 
Thanks so much for the congrats :) 

I didn't have any spotting (but I NEVER get spotting when on progesterone...in fact it takes my period about 3 days to start after I stop taking the progesterone).

However, on another thread I read, PCOSmom just got her BFP and then had some spotting. After the spotting she had her beta and it was a whopping 238 (or something close to that). I think a lot of women have spotting before their BFPs.

I am thinking of you girls and am PRAYING that you get your BFPs. 

xxxx


----------



## annie25

sunshine congrats on your:bfp: that is fantastic news!! im so pleased this thread is having some success!

we must have the same due date? 24th july? xx


----------



## comicmom

Thanks for the encouragement sunshine. I hope the luck on this thread rubs off on us! :)
I'm just trying to hang on to my sanity long enough to test tomorrow at the doctor's. 

ttcfurrever, please let us know how your test goes as well. Good luck!


----------



## annie25

comicmum im impressed at your willpower hope everything is good tmrw at the docs xxxx


----------



## sunshine314

annie25 said:


> sunshine congrats on your:bfp: that is fantastic news!! im so pleased this thread is having some success!
> 
> we must have the same due date? 24th july? xx

YEP! July 24th for me too (at least that is what the interenet tells me it will be).


----------



## comicmom

Thanks, Annie. I hope you are enjoying your pregnancy so far. How's it feel to have a baby finally growing inside you? :)


----------



## comicmom

I have full on bleeding this morning. It's not as heavy as a period, but it is red and I am wondering if it's a period that was made light by the progesterone. I'm so bummed, but I am still waiting for the blood test results to come back this afternoon. I have my fingers crossed but won't be holding my breath. I hope the rest of you are doing better.


----------



## sunshine314

Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust for you comic!


----------



## comicmom

The test came out negative, ladies so I am out. Having a glass of wine while I contemplate the next cycle. GL to all you and thanks for all the wonderful support this cycle.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Comicmom, I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. I think I will be joining you in the glass of wine department very soon. I am still taking my meds as instructed by my RE. I'm taking my beta a day early tomorrow.


----------



## sunshine314

I am so sorry comic :( Hugs to you :hugs:. Definitely enjoy that glass of wine...or even finish the whole bottle if you need to. 

ttcfurrever - Good luck with your beta tomorrow!! I talked to my RE yesterday and he was asking me if I have had spotting, I told him no but then he said if I did have spotting not to worry because it was completely normal. Have you tested again since Tuesday?


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hey Sunshine! How are you feeling? Any ms yet?

Well, I went ahead and did my beta today. I didn't see the point of drawing this out any longer. Results came back at <1. DH and I will try again after Christmas. 


Comicmom- I don't have any valium, but I'll be toasting with you and to you tonight. I know how you feel hun, so pm me if you want/need to talk. 

Annie, and Sunshine I wish you a H+H nine months. May God continue to bless and keep your babies.


----------



## sunshine314

Thanks ttcfurrever...I am so sorry about the beta.:cry: Man, I was really hoping this was a lucky thread and all of us would get our BFPs. I just don't understand why it doesn't work sometimes. Definitely enjoy your glass of wine and a good tv show. I will be praying that 2012 will be the year that we will all be mommies. 

AFM - NOpe, no ms...but I do so wish it would happen. I would love to be sick to my stomach as it means everything is ok. I am only 4weeks+2days today so it is probably still too early.


----------



## annie25

ttcfurrever and comic mum i am so so sorry i really hope that when you start again you get the bfp you both so deserve lifes so unfair :(

sunshine im with u no real symptoms other than the heartburn xxxx


----------

